# Black rock mountain s.p.



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 25, 2016)

Sup guys.  Thanks for the info on Moccasin Creek.   Also looking at BLACK ROCK MOUNTAIN S.P.

Any thoughts?  I've read the cooler nights are a plus.  Going the week of June 6th for a day or two.  Me and oldest son.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

That is my hands down #1 favorite spot to go. There again, depends on time of year, holidays etc on availability.


----------



## 660griz (May 25, 2016)

Love the park but, I have only tent camped there. I have never had an RV small enough to get in there with it. I think most sites are for 25' or less. Tent camping with the kids was awesome. Don't worry about the big fish in the lake, they don't eat...apparently.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 25, 2016)

Much nicer with the cool nights.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 25, 2016)

660griz said:


> Love the park but, I have only tent camped there. I have never had an RV small enough to get in there with it. I think most sites are for 25' or less. Tent camping with the kids was awesome. Don't worry about the big fish in the lake, they don't eat...apparently.



Haha.  Too funny about the fish.  And I was thinking of taking my river boat.  Nah...

Thanks for the info.  Any others?


----------



## sparky (May 25, 2016)

tight road and steep going up,as 660griz said, check your overall length.The cupboard up 441 is a good place to eat,Dilliard house is too expensive for me


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 25, 2016)

Good points.  I'll be in a 4x4 Tacoma with a tent so I should be good.  Camping experience good?  Not noisy like Trackrock...  Had a bunch of college kids the night we went.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 25, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Good points.  I'll be in a 4x4 Tacoma with a tent so I should be good.  Camping experience good?  Not noisy like Trackrock...  Had a bunch of college kids the night we went.



The State Parks are usually quieter than National Forest, Army Corp., and private campgrounds. Last time I was at Black Rock, Mr. Ranger told me not to use my picks while playing my guitar one night around 10PM.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 25, 2016)

If you are coming up I-75, Fort Mountain State Park is closer to Atlanta than Black Rock Mtn.
It's not too far from Dalton and Chatsworth.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 26, 2016)

We're actually going rafting in Clayton so it works out at Black Mountain.

I like the cooler nights anyway.  Already 90 degrees plus here in Florida.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> We're actually going rafting in Clayton so it works out at Black Mountain.
> 
> I like the cooler nights anyway.  Already 90 degrees plus here in Florida.



Great sunrise and sunset views from different areas at Black Rock. Some great viewing platforms for some mountain shots and a photo op at the continental divide too.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 26, 2016)

Very cool.

Where's lake?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 26, 2016)

One of the clearest days I've ever seen up there.


----------



## 660griz (May 26, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Where's lake?



http://gastateparks.org/net/go/parks.aspx?locid=63&show=map


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

KLBTJTALLY1 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Where's lake?



Bottom of the hill. It's a drive to, not a walk to, unless you're more ambitious than me.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bottom of the hill. It's a drive to, not a walk to, unless you're more ambitious than me.



Great pics MC...


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 26, 2016)

It's nice camping atop Black Rock when a cloud comes through the campground in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (May 27, 2016)

Man; can't wait.  I've been to quite a few over the years in North GA but haven't been to this one.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Campground was great.  Very clean and quiet.  Not crowded at all.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 20, 2016)

i have a 24' class c and when i took a drive thru in my car i was not sure i could get thru and in alot of those spots..unless i was able to get a spot down front in the main campground. but they are first come first served.
patrick


----------

